# Milan: tutta la rosa in vendita. La rivoluzione di Boban.



## admin (10 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



manco io a fifa facevo certi repulisti nella carriera allenatore.


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Io fossi in lui non sarei così sicuro di restare.Lui e Paolo hanno fatto pena


----------



## gabri65 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



Ma speriamo, anche se non ci credo.

Romagnoli lo metterei nel pacco insieme a Musacchio, poi se Gazidis si fa crescere la barba, sbologniamo pure lui spacciandolo come un Borja Valero rossonero.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



Io aggiungerei anche Bennacer e Leao ai cedibili.
Bene la disinfestazione, l'importante è che avvenga anche ai piani sopra Boban, Gazidis incluso.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Gennaio 2020)

Mi pare che qui l'unico a salvarsi in dirigenza è proprio Zvone...


----------



## mabadi (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



forse sono le direttive della nuova proprietà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> forse sono le direttive della nuova proprietà.



Non è voler fare gli ottimisti perché ci fa comodo, è che oggettivamente non ha nessun senso agire in questo modo *a Gennaio.* 

Ma zero proprio.

A meno che una nuova proprietà non sia in dirittura d’arrivo nei prossimi mesi. 

Una rosa non la smantelli a Gennaio, al limite, lo fai in Estate, se proprio, specie con una situazione di classifica come la nostra. Una proprietà che intende rimanere non agirebbe mai così a Gennaio.


----------



## Casnop (10 Gennaio 2020)

*s*



Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.


E sulle medesime colonne si legge poi apertamente di Allegri futuro allenatore. Il tecnico, per reputazione e stipendio, non viene a fare il curatore fallimentare, questo è certo. O Elliott muta strategia, ed investe in modo pesante su giocatori di alto ammortamento, o si sta davvero preparando un cambio di controllo del capitale. Con queste informazioni, non si scappa.


----------



## edoardo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Maldini dov'è? Non ci mette mai la faccia,vorrei sentire il suo pensiero ma non appare mai.Quindi?


----------



## Pivellino (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E sulle medesime colonne si legge poi apertamente di Allegri futuro allenatore. Il tecnico, per reputazione e stipendio, non viene a fare il curatore fallimentare, questo è certo. O Elliott muta strategia, ed investe in modo pesante su giocatori di alto ammortamento, o si sta davvero preparando un cambio di controllo del capitale. Con queste informazioni, non si scappa.



Abbassare il monte ingaggi potrebbe portare a rivedere la valutazione del club riducendo le perdite attese?
Fosse così si potrebbe anche capire.
Tuttavia spero qualcosa succeda, andare avanti così non ha senso.


----------



## kekkopot (10 Gennaio 2020)

Io però temo che qui si sta giocando con il fuoco. Una rivoluzione a Gennaio nella situazione in cui siamo potrebbe avere anche ripercussioni tragiche calcisticamente parlando. Spero che arriveremo ai 40 punti il prima possibile...


----------



## hiei87 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Il che sarebbe anche giusto. Certo, se vendi tutti e li sostituisci con Kjaer Politano e Petagna...


----------



## sunburn (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E sulle medesime colonne si legge poi apertamente di Allegri futuro allenatore. Il tecnico, per reputazione e stipendio, non viene a fare il curatore fallimentare, questo è certo. O Elliott muta strategia, ed investe in modo pesante su giocatori di alto ammortamento, o si sta davvero preparando un cambio di controllo del capitale. Con queste informazioni, non si scappa.


Sono le uniche due spiegazioni logiche. Però sono anche entrambe strane. Volendo azzardare ipotesi:
1)forse si potrebbe escludere un cambio di rotta di Elliott visto che solo pochi mesi fa non ha voluto stanziare un extra-budget che ci avrebbe consentito di scegliere un profilo diverso di allenatore(Allegri, Spalletti ecc.
2)l’ipotesi cambio proprietà sembrerebbe la più logica. Il mio timore, però, è che non si sia ancora a una fase così avanzata in cui Elliott opera “per nome e per conto” dei nuovi proprietari, perché altrimenti questi ultimi avrebbero già firmato o, quanto meno, si sarebberro già manifestati pubblicamente, almeno in via informale. Noi siamo abituati ai misteri della nostra precedente cessione, ma quella è stata un’anomalia: di regola le cose funzionano diversamente(come dimostrato dalle cessioni di altri club).
Insomma, per farla breve, temo due cose: che assisteremo a un’altra cessione circondata da un’aura di mistero o che Elliott stia tagliando i “rami secchi” per rendere più appetibile il prodotto ma senza avere ancora trattative concrete.


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Ripeto, speriamo sia una pulizia in vista della cessione... Perché potrebbe anche essere uno scambio tra pippe strapagate e pippe low cost........


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



Queste sono pratiche degne di uno come Preziosi o Zamparini...siamo alla frutta..

Ormai l'unica speranza è che dietro ci sia davvero la cessione del Club e conseguentemente l'arrivo di uno che poi metterà mano al portafoglio


----------



## MassimoRE (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Abbassare il monte ingaggi potrebbe portare a rivedere la valutazione del club riducendo le perdite attese?
> Fosse così si potrebbe anche capire.
> Tuttavia spero qualcosa succeda, andare avanti così non ha senso.



Questo è l’unico senso “sensato” (si potesse dire) che spiegherebbe tutto questo, ma a sto punto non riesco a essere ottimista nemmeno se me lo dicesse Arnault in persona.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono le uniche due spiegazioni logiche. Però sono anche entrambe strane. Volendo azzardare ipotesi:
> 1)forse si potrebbe escludere un cambio di rotta di Elliott visto che solo pochi mesi fa non ha voluto stanziare un extra-budget che ci avrebbe consentito di scegliere un profilo diverso di allenatore(Allegri, Spalletti ecc.
> 2)l’ipotesi cambio proprietà sembrerebbe la più logica. Il mio timore, però, è che non si sia ancora a una fase così avanzata in cui Elliott opera “per nome e per conto” dei nuovi proprietari, perché altrimenti questi ultimi avrebbero già firmato o, quanto meno, si sarebberro già manifestati pubblicamente, almeno in via informale. Noi siamo abituati ai misteri della nostra precedente cessione, ma quella è stata un’anomalia: di regola le cose funzionano diversamente(come dimostrato dalle cessioni di altri club).
> Insomma, per farla breve, temo due cose: che assisteremo a un’altra cessione circondata da un’aura di mistero o che Elliott stia tagliando i “rami secchi” per rendere più appetibile il prodotto ma senza avere ancora trattative concrete.



I 100 e passa milioni da versare ogni estate per mantenere una rosa da metà classifica è un bel deterrente per chiunque possa avere l'intenzione di acquistare il Milan.

Elliott deve sistemare questo punto con priorità assoluta, a prescindere che il compratore sia concreto o meno. L'improvvisa celerità con cui lo stanno facendo desta parecchi sospetti non trovi? Se non ci fosse un compratore concretamente interessato la rivoluzione la farebbero con più calma e gli acquisti non sarebbero tutti forzatamente in prestito finora giugno.


----------



## sunburn (10 Gennaio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Elliott deve sistemare questo punto con priorità assoluta, a prescindere che il compratore sia concreto o meno. L'improvvisa celerità con cui lo stanno facendo desta parecchi sospetti non trovi? Se non ci fosse un compratore concretamente interessato la rivoluzione la farebbero con più calma e gli acquisti non sarebbero tutti forzatamente in prestito finora giugno.


Me lo auguro, eh. Ma la fretta potrebbe anche essere dovuta soltanto al fatto che l’1 gennaio si è aperto il nuovo bilancio.


----------



## Manue (10 Gennaio 2020)

edoardo ha scritto:


> Maldini dov'è? Non ci mette mai la faccia,vorrei sentire il suo pensiero ma non appare mai.Quindi?



Non hai Sky vero ?


----------



## luigi61 (10 Gennaio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> forse sono le direttive della nuova proprietà.


La controprova inoppugnabile sarà nel vedere i nuovi acquisti nel vero mercato che è quello estivo, se continueranno ad arrivare cessi tipo Duarte e Rebic ci sarà da piangere


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



No so che pensare: 

A) Siamo allo sbando?

B) Vogliono smobilitare del tutto? ( in alcuni avevamo avvisato di non lamentarci troppo dei soldi che Elliot """non mette""", perchè c' era anche il piano B, vendere tutti)

C) Si sono resi conto e vogliono fare tabula rasa e provare a rifare daccapo?

D) Stanno vendendo la società


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, *Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita*. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



Fare un simile terremoto a Gennaio è rischioso per un club che naviga pochi punti sopra la zona salvezza..

Occhio a fare i fenomeni e a pensare che Ibra sia certezza di non retrocedere...se lo svedese fra 1 mese gli prende il mal di schiena siamo nella pupù....


----------



## uolfetto (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è voler fare gli ottimisti perché ci fa comodo, è che oggettivamente non ha nessun senso agire in questo modo *a Gennaio.*
> 
> Ma zero proprio.
> 
> ...



però adesso allora mi dai ragione che non si può vendere una società ad un prezzo assurdo messa come siamo messi noi che facciamo 100 milioni di deficit all'anno. tu dici che arnault non gli frega pagare 700 milioni in più o in meno, che sono come 50 euro per noi, allora perchè dovrebbero fare questo lavoro adesso a gennaio? che problema avrebbe arnault ad accollarsi questi debitucci?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fare un simile terremoto a Gennaio è rischioso per un club che naviga pochi punti sopra la zona salvezza..
> 
> Occhio a fare i fenomeni e a pensare che Ibra sia certezza di non retrocedere...se lo svedese fra 1 mese gli prende il mal di schiena siamo nella pupù....



Che poi a pensarci bene, cosa è cambiato da prima? erano già tutti in vendita.

Scriverlo non significa che diventa fattibile.

Le difficoltà di vendere alcuni giocatori restano le medesime, infatti più che vendendo stiamo regalando.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> però adesso allora mi dai ragione che non si può vendere una società ad un prezzo assurdo messa come siamo messi noi che facciamo 100 milioni di deficit all'anno. tu dici che arnault non gli frega pagare 700 milioni in più o in meno, che sono come 50 euro per noi, allora perchè dovrebbero fare questo lavoro adesso a gennaio? che problema avrebbe arnault ad accollarsi questi debitucci?



Il discorso che a certi ricchi non importa dei soldi, è una idea che esiste soltanto nella nostra mente.

E' una boutade, i soldi li hanno fatti proprio perchè non li hanno gettati.

Tu butteresti via 10 euro? non credo. Figurati decine di MILIONI.

Purtroppo molti si sono avvelenati la mente per aver visto gli sceicchi, ma noi non siamo stati cosi fortunati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi a pensarci bene, cosa è cambiato da prima? erano già tutti in vendita.
> 
> Scriverlo non significa che diventa fattibile.
> 
> Le difficoltà di vendere alcuni giocatori restano le medesime, infatti più che vendendo stiamo regalando.



Esatto..pare proprio una epurazione..
Sembra che pur di tagliare i rami secchi si accetti tutto..

Mah..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi a pensarci bene, cosa è cambiato da prima? erano già tutti in vendita.
> 
> Scriverlo non significa che diventa fattibile.
> 
> Le difficoltà di vendere alcuni giocatori restano le medesime, infatti più che vendendo stiamo regalando.



Se devo prendere uno dei diamanti più pregiati al mondo e lo voglio, non mi faccio certo fermare da 50 euro in più o in meno.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Gennaio 2020)

ma si via tutti, peccato che poi i sostituti siano kjaer politano e company


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> però adesso allora mi dai ragione che non si può vendere una società ad un prezzo assurdo messa come siamo messi noi che facciamo 100 milioni di deficit all'anno. tu dici che arnault non gli frega pagare 700 milioni in più o in meno, che sono come 50 euro per noi, allora perchè dovrebbero fare questo lavoro adesso a gennaio? che problema avrebbe arnault ad accollarsi questi debitucci?



Questo è un altro discorso, io intendevo dire potenzialmente. È chiaro che 500 milioni in più per uno che ha un patrimonio da 5000 milioni di euro, cioè 5 miliardi, sono una spesa importante, paragonabile al 10% del proprio patrimonio. Cosa diversa per chi ha un patrimonio di 96.000 milioni di euro, ossia 96 miliardi di euro.

Del resto 750 milioni per la Rometta mi sembrano una cifra proporzionalmente ben più alta di quella chiesta per il Milan.

Ma se queste sono le condizioni imposte dalla nuova proprietà ben venga, come scrivevo ieri per me possono anche vendere Donnarumma e prendere Strakosha, se poi se ne vanno lo accetterei felicemente.

L’importante è che tutto questo che sta accadendo non finisca con Idiott che poi rimane. Questi devono andarsene ieri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> No so che pensare:
> 
> A) Siamo allo sbando?
> 
> ...



Allo sbando non credo, se uno non sa che pesci prendere si dimette.
Smobilitare? Non prendi Ibra, risparmi anche li.
Rifare da capo? Secondo me é questa la ragione, pensavano di poter procedere in modo progressivo, ma le offerte non arrivano, é inutile tergiversare oltre.
Vendere? Possibile anche questo. Ma anche in questo caso, come ci si ricorda con il cinese, la strategia piú comune é non modificare gli asset societari per non cambiare in modo sostanziale il panorama dalla due diligence. Un attivismo del genere é giustificato solo se Arnault fosse colui che giá adesso tira le fila e non sembra proprio sia cosí.

Per me é il caso C). Ma anche smantellare tutto senza iscrivere minusvalenze e senza azzerare gli assets non sará facile.


----------



## Casnop (10 Gennaio 2020)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Abbassare il monte ingaggi potrebbe portare a rivedere la valutazione del club riducendo le perdite attese?
> Fosse così si potrebbe anche capire.
> Tuttavia spero qualcosa succeda, andare avanti così non ha senso.


La valutazione del market cap riflette il patrimonio esistente, comprensivo dei valori attivi (entrate da diritti audiovisivi, da sponsorizzazioni, immobili, diritti alle prestazioni dei calciatori) e di quelli passivi (obblighi pluriennali sui contratti dei calciatori, oneri fiscali, previdenziali, finanziari), quindi agire sul passivo, riducendo l'entità degli ammortamenti sui contratti pluriennali dei calciatori, migliora lo stato patrimoniale, e quindi il valore del capitale che si vuole cedere. In più, ristrutturare il conto economico, riducendo il saldo passivo tramite la riduzione dei costi, incentiva all'acquisto, perché destina le risorse programmate dall'acquirente agli investimenti produttivi di reddito, piuttosto che al contenimento dei costi occorrenti a produrlo. Il Milan ha una posizione finanziaria netta invidiabile, ed un patrimonio netto ampiamente positivo, ma un conto economico in sofferenza per l'elevata quota dei costi di produzione, che ha tratti quasi consolidati. Chi vuole acquistare sa che l'incidenza negativa di questo dato potrebbe minare gli investimenti futuri, e chiede all'azionista promittente di avviare un percorso drastico di riduzione di questa quota. Paradossalmente, la pessima stagione rossonera favorisce questa strategia, perché i costi tecnici di questo disboscamento non incidono sulle sorti sportive di un club che, ad oggi, non ha concrete ambizioni sportive, se non quella di una tranquilla permanenza in serie A.


----------



## folletto (10 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fare un simile terremoto a Gennaio è rischioso per un club che naviga pochi punti sopra la zona salvezza..
> 
> Occhio a fare i fenomeni e a pensare che Ibra sia certezza di non retrocedere...se lo svedese fra 1 mese gli prende il mal di schiena siamo nella pupù....



Infatti, stanno scherzando col fuoco sti qua, ma le hanno viste le ultime 2 partite? La squadra è scoraggiata, 10 pulcini bagnati e intimoriti + Ibra che per motivi anagrafici non può essere quello che abbiamo visto qualche anno fa con la nostra maglia. Difesa tentennante ed impaurita, centrocampo di basso livello, se non arrivano un paio di rinforzi decenti io mi preparo al peggio, e anche se non verrà il peggio sarà uno schifo comunque difficile da digerire. E non tiriamo fuori Arnault e compagnia, io mi baso su ciò che è reale e i dati di fatto sono sconcertanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> però adesso allora mi dai ragione che non si può vendere una società ad un prezzo assurdo messa come siamo messi noi che facciamo 100 milioni di deficit all'anno. tu dici che arnault non gli frega pagare 700 milioni in più o in meno, che sono come 50 euro per noi, allora perchè dovrebbero fare questo lavoro adesso a gennaio? che problema avrebbe arnault ad accollarsi questi debitucci?





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso, io intendevo dire potenzialmente. È chiaro che 500 milioni in più per uno che ha un patrimonio da 5000 milioni di euro, cioè 5 miliardi, sono una spesa importante, paragonabile al 10% del proprio patrimonio. Cosa diversa per chi ha un patrimonio di 96.000 milioni di euro, ossia 96 miliardi di euro.
> 
> Del resto 750 milioni per la Rometta mi sembrano una cifra proporzionalmente ben più alta di quella chiesta per il Milan.
> 
> ...



Se veramente la vendita fosse certa e là due diligence fatta non potrebbero mai avere questo attivismo sul mercato, perchè tale attivismo modifica in modo sostanziale il risultato della due diligence. Vi ricordate quando si era in attesa dell’acquisto cinese? Poterono arrivare solo Deulofeu e Ocampos in prestito (avvallati), senza nessuna cessione, perché Gli assets non potevano essere cambiati in modo rilevante.

Quindi o la cessione non c’entra nulla, oppure questa operazione é volta a “ripulire” la,societá, scaricando le zavorre, in modo da renderla piú appetibile al compratore (che peró, essendo da invogliare, giocoforza ancora non ha deciso di acquistare).

Per me la cessione non c’entra nulla con questa operazione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se veramente la vendita fosse certa e là due diligence fatta non potrebbero mai avere questo attivismo sul mercato, perchè tale attivismo modifica in modo sostanziale il risultato della due diligence. Vi ricordate quando si era in attesa dell’acquisto cinese? Poterono arrivare solo Deulofeu e Ocampos in prestito (avvallati), senza nessuna cessione, perché Gli assets non potevano essere cambiati in modo rilevante.
> 
> Quindi o la cessione non c’entra nulla, oppure questa operazione é volta a “ripulire” la,societá, scaricando le zavorre, in modo da renderla piú appetibile al compratore (che peró, essendo da invogliare, giocoforza ancora non ha deciso di acquistare).
> 
> Per me la cessione non c’entra nulla con questa operazione



Per me si, perché agire in questo modo a Gennaio è follia pura a meno che tu non intenda sbaraccare. Per me può benissimo essere che questa sia una delle condizioni imposte dalla nuova proprietà.

Ma uno sbaraccamento di questo tipo a Gennaio è folle sotto ogni punto di vista, altrimenti.

Se non fosse imminente una cessione saremmo doppiamente rovinati, perché Idiott in tal caso, oltre ad avere lo stesso interesse per il club che aveva l’ultimo Belluccone, avrebbe pure la competenza di uno Zamparini qualunque.

Libera nos a malo, Domine.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La valutazione del market cap riflette il patrimonio esistente, comprensivo dei valori attivi (entrate da diritti audiovisivi, da sponsorizzazioni, immobili, diritti alle prestazioni dei calciatori) e di quelli passivi (obblighi pluriennali sui contratti dei calciatori, oneri fiscali, previdenziali, finanziari), quindi agire sul passivo, riducendo l'entità degli ammortamenti sui contratti pluriennali dei calciatori, migliora lo stato patrimoniale, e quindi il valore del capitale che si vuole cedere. In più, ristrutturare il conto economico, riducendo il saldo passivo tramite la riduzione dei costi, incentiva all'acquisto, perché destina le risorse programmate dall'acquirente agli investimenti produttivi di reddito, piuttosto che al contenimento dei costi occorrenti a produrlo. Il Milan ha una posizione finanziaria netta invidiabile, ed un patrimonio netto ampiamente positivo, ma un conto economico in sofferenza per l'elevata quota dei costi di produzione, che ha tratti quasi consolidati. *Chi vuole acquistare sa che l'incidenza negativa di questo dato potrebbe minare gli investimenti futuri, e chiede all'azionista promittente di avviare un percorso drastico di riduzione di questa quota. Paradossalmente, la pessima stagione rossonera favorisce questa strategia, perché i costi tecnici di questo disboscamento non incidono sulle sorti sportive di un club che, ad oggi, non ha concrete ambizioni sportive, se non quella di una tranquilla permanenza in serie A.*



Esattamente, Casnop.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La valutazione del market cap riflette il patrimonio esistente, comprensivo dei valori attivi (entrate da diritti audiovisivi, da sponsorizzazioni, immobili, diritti alle prestazioni dei calciatori) e di quelli passivi (obblighi pluriennali sui contratti dei calciatori, oneri fiscali, previdenziali, finanziari), quindi agire sul passivo, riducendo l'entità degli ammortamenti sui contratti pluriennali dei calciatori, migliora lo stato patrimoniale, e quindi il valore del capitale che si vuole cedere. In più, ristrutturare il conto economico, riducendo il saldo passivo tramite la riduzione dei costi, incentiva all'acquisto, perché destina le risorse programmate dall'acquirente agli investimenti produttivi di reddito, piuttosto che al contenimento dei costi occorrenti a produrlo. Il Milan ha una posizione finanziaria netta invidiabile, ed un patrimonio netto ampiamente positivo, ma un conto economico in sofferenza per l'elevata quota dei costi di produzione, che ha tratti quasi consolidati. Chi vuole acquistare sa che l'incidenza negativa di questo dato potrebbe minare gli investimenti futuri, e chiede all'azionista promittente di avviare un percorso drastico di riduzione di questa quota. Paradossalmente, la pessima stagione rossonera favorisce questa strategia, perché i costi tecnici di questo disboscamento non incidono sulle sorti sportive di un club che, ad oggi, non ha concrete ambizioni sportive, se non quella di una tranquilla permanenza in serie A.



Detto meglio... questa é una opzione, ma prefigura piú una volontá di proporsi sul mercato che all’ottemperare ai dettami del nuovo padrone.

Peró per me rimane la via piú ovvia, il “nuovo acquirente” é Elliott, che, come suggerisci tu, ha deciso di bonificare in modo tale da poter destinare gli investimenti, che ha fatto e continua a fare, “ agli investimenti produttivi di reddito, piuttosto che al contenimento dei costi occorrenti a produrlo”. 

Questo sta spendendo 130 milioni l’anno per prendere pesci in faccia. Sará stufo.
Preferisce partire con una squadra con Maldini e Brescianini e mettere quei soldi per acquistare giocatori per cui farsi dire bravo, piuttosto che tappare il buco aperto dagli stipendi di Suso e Reina.


----------



## Cataldinho (10 Gennaio 2020)

Fuori tutto, sconti fino al 300% 



Casnop ha scritto:


> La valutazione del market cap riflette il patrimonio esistente, comprensivo dei valori attivi (entrate da diritti audiovisivi, da sponsorizzazioni, immobili, diritti alle prestazioni dei calciatori) e di quelli passivi (obblighi pluriennali sui contratti dei calciatori, oneri fiscali, previdenziali, finanziari), quindi agire sul passivo, riducendo l'entità degli ammortamenti sui contratti pluriennali dei calciatori, migliora lo stato patrimoniale, e quindi il valore del capitale che si vuole cedere. In più, ristrutturare il conto economico, riducendo il saldo passivo tramite la riduzione dei costi, incentiva all'acquisto, perché destina le risorse programmate dall'acquirente agli investimenti produttivi di reddito, piuttosto che al contenimento dei costi occorrenti a produrlo. Il Milan ha una posizione finanziaria netta invidiabile, ed un patrimonio netto ampiamente positivo, ma un conto economico in sofferenza per l'elevata quota dei costi di produzione, che ha tratti quasi consolidati. Chi vuole acquistare sa che l'incidenza negativa di questo dato potrebbe minare gli investimenti futuri, e chiede all'azionista promittente di avviare un percorso drastico di riduzione di questa quota. Paradossalmente, la pessima stagione rossonera favorisce questa strategia, perché i costi tecnici di questo disboscamento non incidono sulle sorti sportive di un club che, ad oggi, non ha concrete ambizioni sportive, se non quella di una tranquilla permanenza in serie A.



Idea assolutamente plausibile, solo che in uno scenario di questo tipo, inizierei a temere seriamente per la permanenza in serie A.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Per me si, perché agire in questo modo a Gennaio è follia pura a meno che tu non intenda sbaraccare. Per me può benissimo essere che questa sia una delle condizioni imposte dalla nuova proprietà.
> 
> Ma uno sbaraccamento di questo tipo a Gennaio è folle sotto ogni punto di vista, altrimenti.
> 
> ...



Tieni sempre conto che anche cedendo Reina, Caldara, Rodriguez, Kessie, Paquetá, Borini, Piatek, Rebic.....
La formazione resterebbe: 
Donnarumma
Conti
Musacchio
Romagnoli
Hernandez
Bennacer
Krunic
Bonaventura
Suso
Ibrahimovic
Leao

A. Donnarumma
Calabria
Duarte
Biglia
Chalanoglu
Castillejo

Non lontano da quella che gioca adesso con 20 partite da giocare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tieni sempre conto che anche cedendo Reina, Caldara, Rodriguez, Kessie, Paquetá, Borini, Piatek, Rebic.....
> La formazione resterebbe:
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Cedendo quelli ci fai due banane, per me cederanno anche Donnarumma, Hernandez e Romagnoli. Ma è positivo, questo ed altro pur di liberarcene. Datemi Strakosha per Gigio ma levatevi.


----------



## Casnop (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Detto meglio... questa é una opzione, ma prefigura piú una volontá di proporsi sul mercato che all’ottemperare ai dettami del nuovo padrone.
> 
> Peró per me rimane la via piú ovvia, il “nuovo acquirente” é Elliott, che, come suggerisci tu, ha deciso di bonificare in modo tale da poter destinare gli investimenti, che ha fatto e continua a fare, “ agli investimenti produttivi di reddito, piuttosto che al contenimento dei costi occorrenti a produrlo”.
> 
> ...


A distanza di diciotto mesi dal controllo del club, Elliott non ha adottato una strategia di incremento dei ricavi commerciali tramite sponsorships da parti correlate, che è la via migliore, sotto gli auspici del vigente Fair Play Finanziario, per conseguire l'equilibrio economico finanziario in alto regime di costi di produzione, come è normale che sia in tutti i top clubs. Lo abbiamo sempre detto, agire all'infinito sulla sola leva dei costi di produzione non è possibile, perché essi non sono comprimibili sotto una certa soglia, pena la riduzione di competitività, che si riflette negativamente sul patrimonio, svalutandolo. Occorre anche agire sulla leva dei ricavi, ampliando quelli commerciali che sono meno sensibili alla inevitabile alea sportiva. Elliott qui ha sinora fatto poco o nulla, e sì che le sue interessenze societarie worldwide avrebbero consentito tante opportunità, anche e soprattutto sul mercato italiano, e penso a Telecom, Credito Fondiario, Ansaldo. Il silenzio su questo comparto cruciale del bilancio è il più evidente indizio della transitorieta' di un certo management. Elliott è ovviamente libero di cambiare strategia sul lato dei costi, ma essa avrà sempre un dato di squilibrio senza evidenze di pari cambiamenti su quello dei ricavi.


----------



## mabadi (10 Gennaio 2020)

ipotizziamo che il potenziale compratore abbia detto:
per me la Società vale 1000, ma ci sono 200 di debiti quindi la comprerei a 800.
gli unici giocatori che mi interessano sono questi .... . Tutti gli altri valgono 0 e se li vendi mi fai anche un regalo.
Quindi, in quest'ottica, di un soggetto che non vuole mezza squadra, le eventuali vendite, anche con minusvalenze, limiterebbero i debiti facendo aumentare il prezzo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A distanza di diciotto mesi dal controllo del club, Elliott non ha adottato una strategia di incremento dei ricavi commerciali tramite sponsorships da parti correlate, che è la via migliore, sotto gli auspici del vigente Fair Play Finanziario, per conseguire l'equilibrio economico finanziario in alto regime di costi di produzione, come è normale che sia in tutti i top clubs. Lo abbiamo sempre detto, agire all'infinito sulla sola leva dei costi di produzione non è possibile, perché essi non sono comprimibili sotto una certa soglia, pena la riduzione di competitività, che si riflette negativamente sul patrimonio, svalutandolo. Occorre anche agire sulla leva dei ricavi, ampliando quelli commerciali che sono meno sensibili alla inevitabile alea sportiva. Elliott qui ha sinora fatto poco o nulla, e sì che le sue interessenze societarie worldwide avrebbero consentito tante opportunità, anche e soprattutto sul mercato italiano, e penso a Telecom, Credito Fondiario, Ansaldo. Il silenzio su questo comparto cruciale del bilancio è il più evidente indizio della transitorieta' di un certo management. Elliott è ovviamente libero di cambiare strategia sul lato dei costi, ma essa avrà sempre un dato di squilibrio senza evidenze di pari cambiamenti su quello dei ricavi.



Tutto condivisibile.

Ma qui dentro leggo spesso argomentazioni che fanno sembrare facile "aumentare i ricavi"

Ma davvero si crede sia cosi semplice? 
E non dico per difendere Gazidis, già ben prima che arrivasse, quando si diceva avesse RADDOPPIATO i ricavi dell' Arsenal facevo notare che perfino il Poggibhonson aveva aumento sti mitologici ricavi in Inghilterra.

Se mi dici di usare il "trucco" di usare le aziende per farlo, ok. 
Ma mica sarebbe una cosa di merito, ma semplicemente di comodo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> A distanza di diciotto mesi dal controllo del club, Elliott non ha adottato una strategia di incremento dei ricavi commerciali tramite sponsorships da parti correlate, che è la via migliore, sotto gli auspici del vigente Fair Play Finanziario, per conseguire l'equilibrio economico finanziario in alto regime di costi di produzione, come è normale che sia in tutti i top clubs. Lo abbiamo sempre detto, agire all'infinito sulla sola leva dei costi di produzione non è possibile, perché essi non sono comprimibili sotto una certa soglia, pena la riduzione di competitività, che si riflette negativamente sul patrimonio, svalutandolo. Occorre anche agire sulla leva dei ricavi, ampliando quelli commerciali che sono meno sensibili alla inevitabile alea sportiva. Elliott qui ha sinora fatto poco o nulla, e sì che le sue interessenze societarie worldwide avrebbero consentito tante opportunità, anche e soprattutto sul mercato italiano, e penso a Telecom, Credito Fondiario, Ansaldo. Il silenzio su questo comparto cruciale del bilancio è il più evidente indizio della transitorieta' di un certo management. Elliott è ovviamente libero di cambiare strategia sul lato dei costi, ma essa avrà sempre un dato di squilibrio senza evidenze di pari cambiamenti su quello dei ricavi.



Amen.

Il dato poi diventa ancora più tremendo quando lo si confronta coi 227 milioni di euro immessi da Suning tramite sponsorships da parti correlate, da quando ha rilevato l’Inter.

Il sistema di Elliott equivale al tentare di rimettere in sesto un uomo trovato nel deserto, disidratato e con parte delle carni dilaniate dagli animali, con un brodino di pollo.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto condivisibile.
> 
> Ma qui dentro leggo spesso argomentazioni che fanno sembrare facile "aumentare i ricavi"
> 
> ...



Nemmeno Shiva il distruttore sarebbe capace di aumentare i ricavi senza:

1. Prendere giocatori affermati che ti facciano ottenere risultati sportivi (aumentando quindi l’indotto e l’interesse da parte degli sponsors esterni, già Ibrahimovic ex calciatore ci ha dato molta più visibilità, non puoi avere una squadra come il Milan fatta da giovani signori nessuno, i calciatori affermati ti aumentano la visibilità e l’appetibilità da parte degli sponsor anche prima di dare risultati sportivi).

2. Sponsorizzare il club con il proprio denaro. Cosa che Suning ha fatto, e tanto, con l’Inter, e che Elliott si guarda bene dal fare, questi non mettono un euro bucato in sponsor.


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



Boba peggior dirigente degli ultimi 120 anni. Tutti in vendita a Gennaio? a campionato in corso con una squadra già di suo senza dignità? chissà che impegno ci metteranno ora... Via Boban da Milanello


----------



## Aron (10 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Boba peggior dirigente degli ultimi 120 anni. Tutti in vendita a Gennaio? a campionato in corso con una squadra già di suo senza dignità? chissà che impegno ci metteranno ora... Via Boban da Milanello



Boban non c'entra. È ai piani alti che hanno deciso di mettere in liquidazione la squadra


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Boban non c'entra. È ai piani alti che hanno deciso di mettere in liquidazione la squadra


Questa teoria cozza con l’arrivo di Ibra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questa teoria cozza con l’arrivo di Ibra



Credete che Ibra sarebbe venuto dopo aver insultato il management del Milan pochi mesi fa dicendo che il Milan è un disastro e che qui ci sono persone che dovrebbero stare da altre parti?


----------



## Wetter (10 Gennaio 2020)

Basta con queste teorie complottistiche.
Facciamola più semplice (e reale) per una volta:
Boban si è stufato di vedere quei parassiti che vivacchiano alle spese del Milan,sia dentro che fuori dal campo.Sta cercando di fare quello che avrebbero dovuto fare i nostri dirigenti nella passate sessioni di mercato.Via quindi Borini,Reina e spero a breve anche Rodriguez e Kessie,poi avanti con Suso e il Turco passando per Piatek e Biglia.Questa è gente che ci costa UNA FORTUNA e non porta NIENTE dal punto di vista sportivo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Basta con queste teorie complottistiche.
> Facciamola più semplice (e reale) per una volta:
> Boban si è stufato di vedere quei parassiti che vivacchiano alle spese del Milan,sia dentro che fuori dal campo.Sta cercando di fare quello che avrebbero dovuto fare i nostri dirigenti nella passate sessioni di mercato.Via quindi Borini,Reina e spero a breve anche Rodriguez e Kessie,poi avanti con Suso e il Turco passando per Piatek e Biglia.Questa è gente che ci costa UNA FORTUNA e non porta NIENTE dal punto di vista sportivo.



Ma cosa dici!
In veritá gli Alieni stanno finanziando segretamente Bloomberg affinché finga di acquistare il Milan da dal sionista coperta di Don Silvio.
É l’unica cosa ovvia se Boban decide di rescindere il contratto con Borini per mandarlo al Verona!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Boba peggior dirigente degli ultimi 120 anni. Tutti in vendita a Gennaio? a campionato in corso con una squadra già di suo senza dignità? chissà che impegno ci metteranno ora... Via Boban da Milanello



Non prenderla sul personale, non lo é. É una considerazione rispetto a coloro che secondo me non stanno tenendo centrate le cose che sono importanti.

Ma via certi tifosi che bruciano bandiere come noccioline perché il giocattolo non sta funzionando bene.

Se siamo disposti a bruciare Paolo e Zorro, tanto vale bruciare il Milan.

Loro sono il Milan, sono l’ereditá dei valori che porta, se bruciandoli torni a vincere lo scudetto, sarai il tifoso di una squadra di Milano, ma non piú del Milan. Allora tanto vale fondersi con l’Inter e fare il Milano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non prenderla sul personale, non lo é. É una considerazione rispetto a coloro che secondo me non stanno tenendo centrate le cose che sono importanti.
> 
> Ma via certi tifosi che bruciano bandiere come noccioline perché il giocattolo non sta funzionando bene.
> 
> ...



Non vanno insultati ma questo non significa che non siano drammaticamente inadeguati come dirigenti.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non vanno insultati ma questo non significa che non siano drammaticamente inadeguati come dirigenti.



Qui si difendono a prescindere perché sono bandiere,un po' come succedeva con Gattuso. Poi,dopo,viene il Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non prenderla sul personale, non lo é. É una considerazione rispetto a coloro che secondo me non stanno tenendo centrate le cose che sono importanti.
> 
> Ma via certi tifosi che bruciano bandiere come noccioline perché il giocattolo non sta funzionando bene.
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo e quoto in toto. Io, per esempio, speravo che Maldini non tornasse per non vederlo insultato come lo è ora solo perché non riesce in un compito "facile facile" qual' è quello di riportare il Milan ai vertici del calcio mondiale.
Fa davvero male sentire epiteti e insulti da parte dei soliti noti all' indirizzo di nostre bandiere il cui unico torto è stato quello di mettersi sulle spalle un compito improbo. Quando leggo certe cose mi pare di tornare al maggio di una decina di anni fa quando uno dei piu' grandi di sempre lasciava per sempre la scena dileggiato da una curva di delinquenti.


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non prenderla sul personale, non lo é. É una considerazione rispetto a coloro che secondo me non stanno tenendo centrate le cose che sono importanti.
> 
> Ma via certi tifosi che bruciano bandiere come noccioline perché il giocattolo non sta funzionando bene.
> 
> ...


Sono e saranno sempre delle bandiere del milanismo, hanno fatto la storia come giocatori e non voglio assolutamente metterlo in dubbio. Altro conto è il loro operato come dirigenti, che reputo attualmente inferiore al duo Fassone-Mirabelli, del quale coglievo comunque una logica (parlo dell'ambito sportivo). Ti ricordi di Inzaghi allenatore? avrebbe dovuto valere anche per lui la legge delle bandiere... o per Gattuso, solo che è molto più facile attaccare una allenatore rispetto ad un dirigente. Ripeto: nel loro attuale ruolo non ci stan capendo nulla.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Qui si difendono a prescindere perché sono bandiere,un po' come succedeva con Gattuso. Poi,dopo,viene il Milan.



Qui si difendono da attacchi gratuiti e insensati da parte di gente che ritiene di conoscerli umanamente. Semmai dopo viene la critica per il compito che svolgono.


----------



## sunburn (10 Gennaio 2020)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Elliott qui ha sinora fatto poco o nulla, e sì che le sue interessenze societarie worldwide avrebbero consentito tante opportunità, anche e soprattutto sul mercato italiano, e penso a Telecom, Credito Fondiario, Ansaldo. Il silenzio su questo comparto cruciale del bilancio è il più evidente indizio della transitorieta' di un certo management. Elliott è ovviamente libero di cambiare strategia sul lato dei costi, ma essa avrà sempre un dato di squilibrio senza evidenze di pari cambiamenti su quello dei ricavi.


Però, a onor del vero, bisogna dire che Elliott controlla una galassia di aziende, penso tutte quotate o quasi, attraverso investimenti di soldi non suoi. In altre parole, non è "proprietaria" come lo sono Arnault, Berlusconi ecc delle rispettive aziende. Ne segue che se l'operazione di sponsorizzazione non è finanziariamente conveniente, loro non possono farla.
Il problema è che Elliott non dovrebbe proprio essere alla guida del Milan. Avrebbero dovuto sistemare il grosso e levare le tende dopo 6 mesi. Che già sarebbero stati 6 mesi di troppo.


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Qui si difendono da attacchi gratuiti e insensati da parte di gente che ritiene di conoscerli umanamente. Semmai dopo viene la critica per il compito che svolgono.



Maldini è lì da Giugno 2018. Credo che i danni siano sotto gli occhi di tutti...oppure ha bisogno di tempoh come si diceva per Mirabelli?


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maldini è lì da Giugno 2018. Credo che i danni siano sotto gli occhi di tutti...oppure ha bisogno di tempoh come si diceva per Mirabelli?



Anche Gattuso e' stato qui un anno e mezzo e ci ha fatto arrivare ad un punto dalla Champions ma voi( in questo caso ti accomuno ad altri compagni di fede) gli avete spalato una quantità di melma ingiustificabile, perché convinti che non facesse rendere una rosa da scudetto, che facesse giocare male la squadra, che fosse un abominio in conferenza stampa, etc etc. Ora eccoci al Milan di Pioli, a cui sia chiaro non imputo colpe eccessive, allenatore con il patentino e che parla bene passando per il maestro Giampaolo che ci ha fatto toccare vette estatiche del gioco. Peccato che siamo a soli 6 punti dalla zona retrocessione.
Maldini probabilmente non e' un grande dirigente né mai lo diventerà e la stessa cosa vale per l' allenatore Gattuso ma,imputare i problemi di una società come la nostra ai singoli significa non capire che nessuno ha la bacchetta magica per uscire da questa situazione.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Basta con queste teorie complottistiche.
> Facciamola più semplice (e reale) per una volta:
> Boban si è stufato di vedere quei parassiti che vivacchiano alle spese del Milan,sia dentro che fuori dal campo.Sta cercando di fare quello che avrebbero dovuto fare i nostri dirigenti nella passate sessioni di mercato.Via quindi Borini,Reina e spero a breve anche Rodriguez e Kessie,poi avanti con Suso e il Turco passando per Piatek e Biglia.Questa è gente che ci costa UNA FORTUNA e non porta NIENTE dal punto di vista sportivo.


Concordo con la tua visione

Il treno della vendita per la maggior parte dei giocatori che abbiamo in rosa passa una sola volta...o lo prendi al volo oppure saremo sempre qui a parlare di Suso e dei suoi simili

Vero che l'operazione non è priva di rischi...
Smantellare una squadra a metà stagione è rischiosissimo...
Se i sostituti sono di pari livello dei partenti siamo sempre al punto di partenza...

Cosa facciamo?...o rischiamo o rimaniamo quelli che siamo...
Nel primo caso potremmo ritrovarci col sedere per terra...nel secondo caso col sedere per terra ci staremo ancora per tanto tempo...

Inoltre vorrei ricordare a tutti che tra ufficialità di trasferimento e notizia di mercato c'è una bella differenza...la prima è vera...la seconda la maggior parte delle volte è falsa...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Però, a onor del vero, bisogna dire che Elliott controlla una galassia di aziende, penso tutte quotate o quasi, attraverso investimenti di soldi non suoi. In altre parole, non è "proprietaria" come lo sono Arnault, Berlusconi ecc delle rispettive aziende. Ne segue che se l'operazione di sponsorizzazione non è finanziariamente conveniente, loro non possono farla.
> Il problema è che Elliott non dovrebbe proprio essere alla guida del Milan. Avrebbero dovuto sistemare il grosso e levare le tende dopo 6 mesi. Che già sarebbero stati 6 mesi di troppo.



In effetti l’ho fatto presente diverse volte, Idiott maneggia tanti soldi altrui ma i Singer per quanto riguarda il patrimonio personale fanno ridere, hanno tipo 3 miliardi di euro o poco più. Siamo in mano a gentaglia più povera di Commisso, molto più povera, oltre che non intenzionata ad investire.

Idiott per il Milan è un sarcoma ai tessuti molli, e rimango sbalordito quando leggo gente come Zosimo che sperava in passato che questi rimanessero a lungo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sono e saranno sempre delle bandiere del milanismo, hanno fatto la storia come giocatori e non voglio assolutamente metterlo in dubbio. Altro conto è il loro operato come dirigenti, che reputo attualmente inferiore al duo Fassone-Mirabelli, del quale coglievo comunque una logica (parlo dell'ambito sportivo). Ti ricordi di Inzaghi allenatore? avrebbe dovuto valere anche per lui la legge delle bandiere... o per Gattuso, solo che è molto più facile attaccare una allenatore rispetto ad un dirigente. Ripeto: nel loro attuale ruolo non ci stan capendo nulla.



Hai citato il caso di Gattuso che é un buon esempio.
Io ho sempre assolutamente sostenuto l’uomo e accettato il suo comportamento professionale.
Ne ho condiviso la sostituzione , ma mai ne ho chiesto l’è so ero in corsa.

É stato insultato (pesantemente), accusato delle peggio cose, di far andare in disgrazia il Milan pur di incassare il lauto ingaggio che aveva concordato con il “compagno di merende”: il compaesano Mirabelli.
“La lobby dei calabresi”.

Poi se ne va in silenzio, accetta la rescissione anticipata senza chiedere nessun compenso, se non quello dei suoi collaboratori (grande gesto). Non fa come Allegri e Spalletti che (giustamente) riposano lautamente compensati dalle ex-squadre, ma aspetta, senza compenso, la chiamata che gli pare giusta.

Adesso si scopre che il suo modulo 4-5-0-0-0-1 copriva tante magagne di questa rosa e che i punti fatti nei suoi 18 mesi al Milan sono stati una specie di miracolo.

Non lo rimpiango come allenatore, era ora di togliere la coperta e vedere il reale valore di questa rosa, ma forse qualcuno dovrá ripensare agli insulti inconcepibili che gli sono stati rivolti contro.

Ecco, secondo me anche con Paolo e Zorro si sta ripetendo la stessa cosa. Hanno un’impresa difficile, non sto a riepilogare le condizioni e i vincoli in cui operano. Stanno facendo bene, male, vedremo, per me se hai 15 milioni di payroll a disposizione perché nessuno vuole i tuoi e porti a casa Bennacer, a Hernandez e Leao, tanto male non hai fatto. Ma il tempo sará giudice.

Invito peró tutti a riflettere quando gli si dà dei “complici” , dei “venduti”, che stanno lì a servire il “mostro” solo,per i soldi.
Anche sull ‘ “incapaci” sono dubbioso, ma su questo sì puó sindacare


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Credete che Ibra sarebbe venuto dopo aver insultato il management del Milan pochi mesi fa dicendo che il Milan è un disastro e che qui ci sono persone che dovrebbero stare da altre parti?



Dai, ha 38 anni, probabilmente si ritirerà a fine stagione, cosa vuoi che gliene freghi?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, ha 38 anni, probabilmente si ritirerà a fine stagione, cosa vuoi che gliene freghi?



Io intendevo più che altro dal punto di vista della proprietà. Se intendi rimanere vai a prendere uno che ti ha insultato in quel modo? Perché Zlatan del Milan ha sempre parlato bene, anche tre anni fa disse che eravamo il club più grande nel quale era stato, quegli insulti erano rivolti alla proprietà attuale e al management.


----------



## Anguus (10 Gennaio 2020)

Alla fine venderemo Borini e Caldara


----------



## Maximo (10 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera in edicola oggi, 10 gennaio, Boban sta portando avanti quella rivoluzione che compiere in estate e che fu stoppata da Elliott: tutta la rosa del Milan è praticamente in vendita. Ad eccezione di Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Theo, Bennacer e Leao, tutti gli altri sono cedibili. A costo di lasciare partire giocatori in operazioni non convenienti per le casse rossonere.



Il repulisti può anche considerarsi una strategia giusta a patto di sostituire giocatori scarsi con giocatori forti, e purtroppo a questa categoria non appartengono certo i vari Petafna, Kjaer, e Politano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2020)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Il repulisti può anche considerarsi una strategia giusta a patto di sostituire giocatori scarsi con giocatori forti, e purtroppo a questa categoria non appartengono certo i vari Petafna, Kjaer, e Politano.



Lo scopo penso sia sostituire scarsi che prendono 4, con giocatori mediocri/discreti che prendono 2.

La fase dei, Forti non penso arriverá nel 2020.


----------



## fra29 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Boban non c'entra. È ai piani alti che hanno deciso di mettere in liquidazione la squadra



A che pro? 
Quale è il prossimo step per te?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2020)

fra29 ha scritto:


> A che pro?
> Quale è il prossimo step per te?



Il prossimo step è il “CUNCENTRAMENDOOOOOOOOO”.

Anche perché mancano 20 finali.


----------



## numero 3 (11 Gennaio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Alla fine venderemo Borini e Caldara



Cosa molto probabile,in più Reina ,perderemo quindi giocatori ininfluenti che non hanno quasi mai giocato visto che i vari RR CALHA e SUSO sono insensibili. Sono cmq preoccupato perché questa area di smobilitazione molto avvertibile non aiuterà la squadra a fare punti, prevedo purtroppo altre sconfitte, non era il momento giusto per farla.A MENO CHE'...sia veramente in dirittura d'arrivo la cessione.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Gennaio 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Cosa molto probabile,in più Reina ,perderemo quindi giocatori ininfluenti che non hanno quasi mai giocato visto che i vari RR CALHA e SUSO sono insensibili. Sono cmq preoccupato perché questa area di smobilitazione molto avvertibile non aiuterà la squadra a fare punti, prevedo purtroppo altre sconfitte, non era il momento giusto per farla.A MENO CHE'...sia veramente in dirittura d'arrivo la cessione.



Infatti è quello che ho detto diverse volte, non ho mai visto un club fare una smobilitazione a metà stagione, tranne quando doveva cambiare proprietà.


----------

